# Advice



## Noelle (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi I am new to this site...... have a few questions......wondering can anyone help me out! so my partner and I have been trying to conceive for over two years, I have been on cloned, he has gotten tested and his results were sub optimal. retest recommended. He hasn't got a retest done yet. Anyway I went to my gp and we chatted about the results and he said he didn't think the results were the worst. years ago I had chlamydia so we decided I should now go and get a laparoscopy and get myself checked too.  queue yesterday I go to a gynaecologist and I am not charged and she just says she is referring me to a fertility doctor and talks about ivf and why should I go through the bother of a laparoscopy. Left feeling like a total idiot and cant understand why she suggested this route. why would I not be checked out? anyway......has anyone experienced the same......any advice? please!!!


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

You are not an idiot at all   
Sounds like she may be though, suggesting IVF without doing all the tests first   
Hope you get more sense out of the fertility doctor and don't have to wait too long x


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi I had a laparoscopy 7 or 8 years ago for the same reason and it came back showing no probs, which was reassuring. In 2012 I was pregnant and was glad to know there weren't any Fallopian tube issues. However even if there are, there is such a lot that can be done and it can help to know whats going on. I'm sure you'll get some useful advice on here, so I hope all goes well whichever way you decide to go! Xx


----------

